# Ruddy Duck Mounts?



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

I shot a nice one this last weekend...anyone have any pics of mount so I can get ideas?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Google Ruddy duck to get some idea's. I would go swimming, because that is how you see them most. If you shot him last weekend, it is probably full of pin feathers...You might want to check on that in the rump and neck area's. Good luck!


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Rick- I appreciate it. I will take a closer look at the duck and check.


----------

